
Getters/Setters. Evil. Period - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2014/09/16/getters-and-setters-are-evil.html
======
mkohlmyr
Eh... You don't actually present any comprehensive argument against getters or
setters that I can see? You simply say the methods should be named according
to context rather than a strict convention and some properties are
conceptually only settable on construction. As far as I'm concerned your
examples are still getters and setters, naming convention notwithstanding. If
you renamed the article to have more to do with how to look at OO in order to
write intuitive / idiomatic OO programs it might make more sense. But then I
guess that's worse linkbait.

